# FaeryBee Flock Photos July 2014



## FaeryBee

*I took some pictures of the entire clan today and thought perhaps some of you might like to see a few

Skipper




Scooter








Sparky


Sunny


Poppy


Pedro and Poppy Snack Time


Pedro 


Peachy on Camera Strap


Peachy biting the hand that feeds him.


Peachy Pie


Peachy's new red wagon and new cage scrubber


Kylie 


Autumn


:wave:

Thanks for looking!​*


----------



## kwatson

Wow, such beautiful birdies  You have a great looking flock Deb!! And your dogs are gorgeous too


----------



## Jonah

Great pics Deb....the crew is looking really good...


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

Such a cute flock. Always love to see what they are up to. Skipper and Scooter are growing up nicely.


----------



## budgiebabie

They are all gorgeous! Thanks for sharing those with us


----------



## AnimalKaperz

Absolutely beautiful birds!  And I found Lassie! :wow: Stunning dogs too Deb! They are all a credit to you!


----------



## kspudz

Lovely photos! Skipper's a big boy now and it looks like Scooter's starting to lose those baby bars.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kwatson said:



Wow, such beautiful birdies  You have a great looking flock Deb!! And your dogs are gorgeous too 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim. 



jonah said:



Great pics Deb....the crew is looking really good...

Click to expand...

 Awww, sweet of you to say, Randy.



SkyBluesMommy said:



Such a cute flock. Always love to see what they are up to. Skipper and Scooter are growing up nicely.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie!
You are right -- Skipper isn't a baby anymore and Scooter is starting his first molt already.



budgiebabie said:



They are all gorgeous! Thanks for sharing those with us

Click to expand...

 Thanks for the compliment, April! 



AnimalKaperz said:



Absolutely beautiful birds!  And I found Lassie! :wow: Stunning dogs too Deb! They are all a credit to you!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynda -- The dogs will be eleven years old in August but they are still referred to as my "puppies". 



kspudz said:



Lovely photos! Skipper's a big boy now and it looks like Scooter's starting to lose those baby bars. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you Kelly, I'm not ready for Scooter to grow up yet! *


----------



## NanaLucy129

*Nice pics of the family. They all look so well and your dogs are just too beautiful.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*They are all so gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh, what a delightful crew! I imagine it's a happy home.

Thanks for sharing those. Skipper in particular has grown so much recently! Must be all his adventures


----------



## Cozette

I love these photos! Can I ask you if your birds are all tame? What is your out of cage schedule with them all?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aluz

Awesome pictures, I see your Skipper has already grown a lot and even has one "big boy" throat spot! That close up photo of Pedro and Poppy sharing some millet is my favourite of the bunch. Your Poppy is stunningly beautiful, indeed! :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nice photos Of your animal family. I thought peachy was kissing your hand not biting you. He is so cute. Your budgies are beautiful and your dogs to. Your peach faces are adorable. Your wonderful family has a wonderful mum like you Deb.


----------



## Budget baby

Deb how long does it take to brush your lovely girls? I love how Kylie is still in front of the fire LOL. Your flock are all very happy and content thanks for sharing your brag album pictures .:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NanaLucy129 said:



Nice pics of the family. They all look so well and your dogs are just too beautiful.

Click to expand...

Thanks!



BirdCrazyJill said:



They are all so gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Jill. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh, what a delightful crew! I imagine it's a happy home.

Thanks for sharing those. Skipper in particular has grown so much recently! Must be all his adventures

Click to expand...

 Skipper is indeed a big boy now. 



Cozette said:



I love these photos! Can I ask you if your birds are all tame? What is your out of cage schedule with them all?

Click to expand...

 Thank you. Peachy is the only one I consider to be "tame". He likes to hang out with me all of the time. Skipper and Scooter will step up and like kisses. Pedro and Poppy are not tame at all but will eat millet from my hand and that's how I get them back in their cage after their out-of cage time. Sunny and Sparky are the most flighty -- they don't want to be touched and will do their best to avoid any hands that happen to be in their cage. However, during out of cage time they like to get very close to me as long as I don't make any move to touch them. 
They are usually very good about going back in their cage when told to do so as they know they will get a bit of millet as a reward. 

Skipper and Scooter's cage is basically open all day long as long as I'm at home.
The other birds all average around 4-5 hours a day out of cage time.  Pedro and Poppy have theirs in the bathroom with lots where there are toys and swings and a playground for them. Sunny and Sparky have theirs in my bedroom with the three flight cages open and accessible to them and Peachy is generally hanging out on me or in the bedroom with Sunny and Sparky (who know to stay out of his reach).



aluz said:



Awesome pictures, I see your Skipper has already grown a lot and even has one "big boy" throat spot! That close up photo of Pedro and Poppy sharing some millet is my favourite of the bunch. Your Poppy is stunningly beautiful, indeed! :loveeyes:

Click to expand...




LynandIndigo said:



Nice photos Of your animal family. I thought peachy was kissing your hand not biting you. He is so cute. Your budgies are beautiful and your dogs to. Your peach faces are adorable. Your wonderful family has a wonderful mum like you Deb.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynn.
Peachy wasn't biting to hurt me  It was more like nibbles or preening. 



Pretty boy said:



Deb how long does it take to brush your lovely girls? I love how Kylie is still in front of the fire LOL. Your flock are all very happy and content thanks for sharing your brag album pictures .:budgie:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Cathy -

Kylie loves lying on the hearth stone in front of the fireplace in the summer because it's nice and cool on his little tummy. 

I spend about 2 hours per week per dog, brushing them, trimming their coats and trimming their nails. I call it their spa-day. I usually do both dogs in one day so it takes me around 4 hours to get everything done. They also have their teeth brushed each day.  I love my pups to pieces!
*


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

One can not help but love such a beautiful crew!! Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## eduardo

*They all look great, Deb! :thumbsup:*


----------



## kcladyz

Poppy has a beautiful tummy


----------



## Squirt

What beautiful budgies and dogs you have. So sweet. :wave:


----------



## Kales

Beautiful birds!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## despoinaki

FaeryBee's beautiful flock stunning pictures!! Skipper is a big boy now!!  Your dogs are adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sammiejw

aw such beautiful pictures.
Ive been away from TB for a while now - Have you new additions? They r all so gorgeous!


----------



## Juhi

You have a beautiful flock. And the dogs are gorgeous as well.

I loved how Peachy was biting your hand 

Sending warm wishes to all your little ones. Stay blessed.


----------



## Impeckable

I really loved looking at your "family" thanks for posting the photo's !!


----------



## woodsy

Very beautiful flock, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jo Ann said:



One can not help but love such a beautiful crew!! Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann!



eduardo said:



They all look great, Deb! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Aww, thanks, Dee.



kcladyz said:



Poppy has a beautiful tummy

Click to expand...

  I agree! Thanks.



Squirt said:



What beautiful budgies and dogs you have. So sweet. :wave:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Michele. 



Kales said:



Beautiful birds!!!!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks!



despoinaki said:



FaeryBee's beautiful flock stunning pictures!! Skipper is a big boy now!!  Your dogs are adorable!! Thanks for sharing!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much, Despina.



Sammiejw said:



aw such beautiful pictures.
Ive been away from TB for a while now - Have you new additions? They r all so gorgeous!

Click to expand...

 I don't know how long you've been gone, Sammie.  I got Skipper in March and Scooter the end of May.



Juhi said:



You have a beautiful flock. And the dogs are gorgeous as well.

I loved how Peachy was biting your hand 

Sending warm wishes to all your little ones. Stay blessed. 

Click to expand...

 Juhi - thank you!



Impeckable said:



I really loved looking at your "family" thanks for posting the photo's !!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Pete!



woodsy said:



Very beautiful flock, thanks for sharing your pictures.

Click to expand...

 Thanks for looking! :wave:*


----------



## PrincipePio

They are all beautiful! I love little Peachy Pie all puffed up!!


----------



## FaeryBee

* Thanks, Bethany*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh Oh OH - How adorable they all are!  :bowdown: I just love your family; and your caption of Peachy "biting the hand that feeds him" absolutely cracks me up! :laughing: *


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

Hay Deb , It looks like you have been doing some bonding With the love birds, do Pedro and Poppy go on trips with you yet? The whole crew is a real joy to behold. Thanks for sharing, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Oh Oh OH - How adorable they all are!  :bowdown: I just love your family; and your caption of Peachy "biting the hand that feeds him" absolutely cracks me up! :laughing: 

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Ollie. 



Jo Ann said:



Hay Deb , It looks like you have been doing some bonding With the love birds, do Pedro and Poppy go on trips with you yet? The whole crew is a real joy to behold. Thanks for sharing, Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

No, the lovebirds are still bonded just to one another.  They only like me for millet.  They haven't gone on any trips. Pedro and Poppy, along with Sunny and Sparky, are my "home" birdies. *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Deb, it is so wonderful to return to TB and see this post! Your flock looks better than ever, and my how Skipper has grown up! roud: Very happy to see that you and your animal family are doing so well. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Deb, it is so wonderful to return to TB and see this post! Your flock looks better than ever, and my how Skipper has grown up! roud: Very happy to see that you and your animal family are doing so well. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Miranda! :hug:*


----------



## kcladyz

I love poppy


----------

